

New website with a complete list of all USA events. Feedback highly appreciated. - giuseppebecchi
http://www.wikido.com

======
giuseppebecchi
Hi to all. Anyone can help us? We are looking for feedbacks about: \-
feedbacks about the quality of events in your city \- feedbacks about the user
experience of the interface \- suggestions for a marketing strategy for
creating a WikiDo brand: how to manage/populate facebook fan page, how to
tweet etc.

Thanks a lot. Giuseppe

~~~
niccolo1234
Cool! How do you collect data?

